

Ask HN: I contacted my competitor and setup a meeting, what should I expect? - foxhop

I contacted my competitor over twitter and they asked me to call them. What should I expect?
They also appear to be a small start up.
======
cd34
Talk about whatever prompted you to contact your competitor.

~~~
foxhop
It was sort of like a "hello world" tweet to let them know I'm in the game
too.

I follow your work on Pyramid, good stuff!

~~~
cd34
Figure out what they do that you don't. Figure out what they do that you
don't. See if there is any potential to work together, or, whether to just
remain friendly competitors.

You need to ask yourself if you really want a partner or what they can bring
to the table that you can't already get.

If it is early enough in the game and there is some potential and you don't
mind giving up some control, see if you can work together.

If you feel that you won't be able to work with them, then I would turn it
into a meet and greet and see if there is a way to divide the world.

I don't really do much on Pyramid - I am mostly a Pyramid user, but, thanks
for the complement.

